
Silicon Valley Wary of Reality Series - iProject
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/10/technology/silicon-valley-wary-of-reality-series.html?ref=technology
======
127001brewer
_As the cameras rolled the other day, Ben and Hermione Way, a photogenic
brother-and-sister team from England, discussed the $500,000 they got to
develop a fitness app._

They received money _before_ writing an app?

~~~
brown9-2
My favorite quote was this:

 _Their house is a $17,000-a-month crash pad with an outdoor pool — very
unusual for chilly San Francisco — and three levels of decks from which to
admire the excellent view. If you divide by the five roommates, Mr. Way said,
it is not so much money._

Only $3400/month for rent!

------
lsankar4033
Recently saw camera crews for this at a startup event. It's amazing how much a
camera compels people to overemphasize their ridiculousness... Not a huge fan

------
dmor
The saddest thing is that these people might actually be able to be
successful, but the scrutiny of the camera and the public is a huge mind fuck.

------
andyman1080
"Only the idea counts."

hahahahahahahaha

~~~
wilfra
Seriously, who writes this stuff?

